# Which stock markets are the most difficult to trade?



## helpme (11 February 2016)

If you have experience with foreign stock markets besides Australia, which do you think is the most difficult? Which is the easiest? Is the Australian stock market considered one of the easier ones to trade and invest in?


----------

